# (Maidstone Reptile & Amphibian Show)



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

What did everyone get at the show?

Animals i got at the show:
*5x Alpine Newts*
*2x Denube Crested Newts (sexed pair)*
*1x African House Snake*

*&*
*Leopard gecko (female) for my little sister :lol2:*

*I was very happy with the amount of amphibian stands :2thumb: *


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*same*

yer i was very pleased with the ammount of amphibians....


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

i got me a couple marbled newts, my first amphibs, they is well cute lol, i also got amale BCI and Female Royal from Ally and a sunglow corn )


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

1.1 het clown balls both 600 grams plus 
0.1 leucistic texas rat snake
0.0.2 albino and normal bull snakes
0.1 hypo abberent honduran milk
0.0.1 sliber tannie blue tongue 

paula


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone care to tell what sort of phibs were on show?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

salamandra said:


> What did everyone get at the show?
> 
> Animals i got at the show:
> *5x Alpine Newts*
> ...


I'm pretty sure I saw you! Well I saw some guy walking around with about 6 cricket tubs stacked on top of each other with some phibs in!


Me i got a mack snow bell albino male from Dave Davies. A t-shirt, new reptile magazine, some mealworm bowls, some livefood, the herpteculture of leopard geckos book and some vivarium wedges XD.

My mate got a gravid gopher snake.

It was awesome!

Anyone see two kids with orange hoodys on walking around?


----------



## tishba (Nov 5, 2008)

i got an albino nelson,bit pricey though


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't believe I didn't see any amphibians except axolotls.


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

i got a large piece of cork bark :no1:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

phibs on show at my table were fire sals, alpine newts, marbled newts, crocodile newts, horned frogs, fire bellied toads and newts, warty newts, grey treefrogs, tiger salamanders, japanese fire bellies, red spotted newts


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

if any one saw the qeue u might find this funny 










we got there and my mate went 'is that the qeue for the loo!'

:lol2:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

If you had taken that piccy about an inch more to the right I would have been in it! Damm you!


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

exoticsandtropics said:


> phibs on show at my table were fire sals, alpine newts, marbled newts, crocodile newts, horned frogs, fire bellied toads and newts, warty newts, grey treefrogs, tiger salamanders, japanese fire bellies, red spotted newts


well as for the warty newts i had loads of them lol. lol


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

hey i got a male 9 months old blizzard leo and hes gorge. 

also i can see myself in that picture.x


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

me i ended up with a tiger salamander was good buy


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

We got a gorgeous mali uro from ally, two lovely hermanns torts from t.t and a cute female crestie from wohic. Very happy with our long trip :no1: Wasnt so happy sitting in traffic for an hour on way home as about 4 cars had crashed though :whip:

I saw loads of newt etc there not so interested myself but i did see quite a few around and some humongous roaches....


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

I wanted a pacman frog but alass non could be found when we got there.


----------



## x.froggy.x (Nov 24, 2008)

I didn't go... it was too far away!!


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Herp breeder said:


> me i ended up with a tiger salamander was good buy


 

can i ask, how much did you pay for it? 
i got an adult pair a couple of weeks back and wasnt sure how i did price wise with them, and didnt really look around the phib tables, so didnt see any.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I got a Grammostola mollicoma AF tarantula and shes gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I was there helping out you may have seen me sat on the table next to the vets looking a bit hungover :lol2:
Was the first show I have been to and was great to see all the animals and chat with people as they pasted our table.
I must have walked round about 5 times during the day and was tempted to buy loads but was good and didnt :lol2:


----------



## sammy90 (Mar 19, 2009)

jakk said:


> if any one saw the qeue u might find this funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
we did the same thing


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Daleos89 said:


> i got me a couple marbled newts, my first amphibs, they is well cute lol, i also got amale BCI and Female Royal from Ally and a sunglow corn )


No, not *a* BCI, you got the prettiest BCI that I've EVER seen!


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Ally said:


> No, not *a* BCI, you got the prettiest BCI that I've EVER seen!


Damn it, I knew we should have gotten there earlier! I wanted a BCI


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey i got - 

male enigma leopard gecko - lovegeckos.com
female super snow leopard gecko - Dave davis (welsh reptile breeders)
3ft viv
heat mat
thermostat
hide
food dish
water dish
couple of boxes of locusts
The new practical reptile mag
:2thumb:
Very pleased with what i got !!

I was wearing a black t shirt with a black with gold trimmed fred perry cardi and black jeans with black plimps, gimme a shout if anyoen saw me, i might have seen you


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ally said:


> No, not *a* BCI, you got the prettiest BCI that I've EVER seen!


lol, very true! he's gorgeous now...i cant wait til he sheds!!!!!, the pink on him is unbelievable even now! Him and my girl Mrs Lovett are gonna make beautiful babies in a couple years!



Siman said:


> Damn it, I knew we should have gotten there earlier! I wanted a BCI


Mwahahahaha. I almost didnt get him off Ally...she hid him under some corns lol. As soon as i saw him i knew i had to have him!,


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

Nblade
can i ask, how much did you pay for it? 
i got an adult pair a couple of weeks back and wasnt sure how i did price wise with them, and didnt really look around the phib tables, so didnt see any.

i got him for £15


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

The show was great and i think we are all going to be at the next 1? 

Am i right?:lol2: next time im gona take like £200 at least because i wanted to buy all the denube crested newts but i had no money :-(


----------

